# Help I'd a knife please



## Andrei Toma Lungu (Oct 2, 2019)

Can you help me identify this knife please. I want to buy it it looks magnificent and I want to know something about it before I make a dumb decision and I know you guys are masters of your work and do.know about knifes.


----------



## ojisan (Oct 2, 2019)

熏風至南來

There is a well-known sentence "薫風自南来" Kunpu Jinanrai, meaning "summer breeze comes from south", originally from China and sometimes used in Japanese tea ceremony. However, the engraved sentence is a bit different from this well-known one.

As the first character is "熏" (traditional Chinese), while Japanese use "薫" for the same meaning, and last character is "來" (traditional Chinese), and not "来" which Japanese use, I think this was engraved for/by a Chinese or in China.

With disclosing the fact that I'm pretty much ignorant about Chinese, my understanding is the the engraved sentence replaces 自 (from) with 至 (to), so it means "summer breeze comes to south"?


----------

